# Free 3D graphics editor. (very good)



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

To anyone who is interested. I came across a 3D graphics editor
that is very good and in many cases rivals my TGS 3D workshop
software and in some cases offers more features. 3D graphics editors are the programs that create the futuristic and realistic images you see all over including on the web. They also create images that are used in animated gifs. 3D graphics editors are not for the casual user since they have a moderate learning curve and at times can be frustrating. However if you are interested
the program is Strata 3DBase and offered Here currently as a free download.
One drawback I found with the Strata program is it offers only one undo which if you don't watch yourself can cause frustrations.
If you have a desire to look into further and would like to see what the worksheet layout and controls look like send me a Private Message with you E-mail address and I will send you more info that I found and a Pic of the worksheet.
Dave


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Well Dave, I did find an alternative for those of us that couldnt support such a large program. Best part is, is its all online. No download. I played with it some and it seems pretty cool and easy to use too. Check it out and see what you think.

http://www.gifworks.com/


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Doyce
Thats cool. The gifworks program is the same as my 
other program except some of the goodies are not there.
Nice find.

Dave


----------

